# Background Image oder IMG | Ladezeit



## silverhay (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

was läd schneller:

Hintergrundbild oder img-Tag eingebundene Images?

Bis bald

silverhay


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. Oktober 2005)

Es bleibt gleich! Das Bild behält doch in beiden Fällen dieselbe Größe.


----------



## Gumbo (6. Oktober 2005)

Bei beiden Varianten muss die Grafik geladen werden. Ob es nun Zeitunterschiede bei der Darstellungen beider Varianten gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Diese dürften jedoch nur minmal sein und sind dadurch vernachlässigbar.


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. Oktober 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei beiden Varianten muss die Grafik geladen werden. Ob es nun Zeitunterschiede bei der Darstellungen beider Varianten gibt, kann ich nicht sagen. Diese dürften jedoch nur minmal sein und sind dadurch vernachlässigbar.


Hmmm, warum solte es dort einen Zeitunterschied geben. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, werde aber gerne eines besseren belehrt!


----------

